# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Лицензионная конфигурация на вылеченной платформе

## PutnikAda

Здравствуйте, друзья!
Есть вылеченная платформа 8.3. 
Возможно ли купить у представителя 1С конфигурацию без лицензии на платформу?
Если все-таки я получу конфигурацию, с какими сложностями я могу столкнуться в будущем?
Спасибо.

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте, друзья!
> Возможно ли купить у представителя 1С конфигурацию без лицензии на платформу?


Какая именно конфигурация?
Если типовые от 1С, то они без платформы не продаются. 
Если какая-то отраслевая от партнеров, то у большинства есть в прайсах отдельные позиции с конфигурациями без платформы. 
Юридические проблемы в случае проверки очевидны.
Технические проблемы, которые могут возникнуть в будущем - это вряд ли кто возьмётся предсказывать

----------


## PutnikAda

> Какая именно конфигурация?
> Если типовые от 1С, то они без платформы не продаются. 
> Если какая-то отраслевая от партнеров, то у большинства есть в прайсах отдельные позиции с конфигурациями без платформы. 
> Юридические проблемы в случае проверки очевидны.
> Технические проблемы, которые могут возникнуть в будущем - это вряд ли кто возьмётся предсказывать


От партнеров. Цена указано отдельно за конфигурацию и отдельно за рабочие места платформы.
Юридические проблемы - это понятно. 
Я имел ввиду именно технические проблемы - т.е. такая связка будет работать? 
Про проблемы в будущем - тоже понятно, но тут уже неважно, имею ли я лицензию или нет)

----------


## Online_Z

> От партнеров.


Купить можно и работать тоже будет, но чтобы иметь доступ ко многим сервисам нужна подписка ИТС, а без основной поставки с платформой оформить ИТС не сможете.

----------


## Alex_ne_bux

Альтернатива - аренда 1С в облаке. И ИТС не надо и все легально, и обновления тоже.

----------

